# LEGENDS OF THE FALL in Full Score



## chrissiddall (Aug 20, 2022)

> Dear Film Music Fans,
> 
> Chris Siddall Music Publishing is proud to announce that the Legends of the Fall study score is ready for pre-ordering. Horner's weighty and heart-breaking score is a symphonic masterpiece of thematic beauty and elegance. From "The Ludlows" and "To the Boys" to "Samuel's Death" and "Revenge", every note of James Horner's spectacular score is presented in stunning detail.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 20, 2022)

> _Note: Shipped from the UK. Please check with your country for import tax before ordering. This charge will be in addition to the item cost and shipping cost and varies by country._


 
Maybe change this to:
_Shipped from the UK - Item cost, *PLUS* Import Tax, *PLUS* Shipping _or_ Item Cost + % Import Tax + Shipping_

For clarity's sale... I had to think a bit_ _

(Just a suggestion)


----------



## patrick76 (Aug 20, 2022)

A great score from Horner. The Ludlows is a wonderful exemplar for the genre. I think the contrast of the small, Americana opening and end of the piece with the lush, sweeping, romantic section works quite well. 

Good choice for publishing! We don’t have much like this available.


----------



## GregStuckey (Aug 20, 2022)

@chrissiddall Looks amazing! Is this coming from the UK? and is it possible to pay in GBP, everything is listed in USD. Thanks!


----------



## chrissiddall (Aug 20, 2022)

GregStuckey said:


> @chrissiddall Looks amazing! Is this coming from the UK? and is it possible to pay in GBP, everything is listed in USD. Thanks!


Yes coming from the UK, no to GBP unfortunately right now. My website doesn't do currency conversion, annoyingly, and the majority of my customers, licensing, comparative pricing with competitors is in USD so right now, I have to go with the common denominator.
At least if you're in the UK you will enjoy much lower shipping costs than you usually find with film score purchases!!


----------



## GregStuckey (Aug 20, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> Yes coming from the UK, no to GBP unfortunately right now. My website doesn't do currency conversion, annoyingly, and the majority of my customers, licensing, comparative pricing with competitors is in USD so right now, I have to go with the common denominator.
> At least if you're in the UK you will enjoy much lower shipping costs than you usually find with film score purchases!!


Ah I see, makes perfect sense. btw I love how the text and logos blend in with the artwork on this one!


----------



## chrissiddall (Aug 20, 2022)

GregStuckey said:


> Ah I see, makes perfect sense. btw I love how the text and logos blend in with the artwork on this one!


Thanks. White kinda stood out but not in a nice way.


----------



## Gil (Aug 20, 2022)

Hello @chrissiddall,
Congrats and thanks for this new release!

Is it possible to get the list of cues (à la omnimusicpublishing) please? It's always helpful to know if it is possible to read score along with audio 

Thanks!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## chrissiddall (Aug 20, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello @chrissiddall,
> Congrats and thanks for this new release!
> 
> Is it possible to get the list of cues (à la omnimusicpublishing) please? It's always helpful to know if it is possible to read score along with audio
> ...


Oh. OK! Yes you can read along with the OST and/or the movie. I included both options!

1m1a/b Legends of the Fall, Pt.1
1m1c Legends of the Fall, Pt.2
1m1d Legends of the Fall, Pt.3
1m2r Susannah’s Arrival
1m3 alt. The Train Station
2m1 Susannah, Pt.1
2m2 Susannah, Pt.2
3m1 Twilight and Mist (Album Version)
3m1 alt. Twilight and Mist (Film Version)
3m2 The Ludlows
4m1 Off to War (Album Version)
4m1 alt. Off to War (Film Version)
4m2 To the Boys
5m1r The Letter
5m2 Samuel’s Death
6m2 Susannah Stays On
6m3 Coming Home
7m1 Tristan and Susannah
7m2 Alfred Moves to Helena
7m3 The Calf
7m4 The Bear
8m1 Farewell/Descent Into Madness
9m1 The Changing Seasons
9m2 Wild Horses
9m3 Tristan’s Return (Album Version)
9m3 alt. Tristan’s Return (Film Version)
10m1/10m2 Goodbyes
10m3 Tristan’s Quiet Heart
10m4 The Wedding
11m2 Recollections of Samuel
11m3r Isabel’s Murder
11m4 Tristan Goes to Jail
12m1 Last Visit
12m2 Revenge
13m1 A Moment Alone
13m2/14m1 Alfred, Tristan, The Colonel, The Legend

1m3 The Train Station (Original Version)
6m3 alt. Coming Home (Alternate Version)


----------

